# Yamaha 30ELHU quest, rev limiter



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

May be a CDI issue. They are a couple hundred bucks . What RPM are you turning? What happens when you disconnect the rev limiter? If I remember correctly it's a little grey wire.

If I had a rev limiter on an older 2 stroke giving me fits I'd just delete the damn thing.


----------

